# To keep Indian Airtel number active (number locker)



## samuel.rajesh (Oct 8, 2012)

Folks ,

I just chanced upon this link today ,it seems that airtel has launched a service called number locker ,when subscribed to the same the number is kept active for a particular period .Ie Rs 150 -validity 6 months.You would receive incoming calls and Sms during this period .This would be helpful in OZ especially the sms bit for banking and so on.

http://www.airtel.in/wps/wcm/connect/Airtel.in/airtel.in/home/whats+new/locker

Looks like BSNL has a similar feature as well .

Regards,
Sam.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

samuel.rajesh said:


> Folks ,
> 
> I just chanced upon this link today ,it seems that airtel has launched a service called number locker ,when subscribed to the same the number is kept active for a particular period .Ie Rs 150 -validity 6 months.You would receive incoming calls and Sms during this period .This would be helpful in OZ especially the sms bit for banking and so on.
> 
> ...



Thats nice!!! Good of you to share this.. Will be useful for all...


----------

